# Disorientation, problems concentrating, confusion: it's all anxiety/DP



## Jabato (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a little breakthrough a couple of weeks ago.

One of the symptoms that had always worried me was feeling disoriented, absent minded, confused. I knew that's a well known symptom of anxiety but although objectively I accepted it I never felt completely convinced. It all felt so strong.

However the other day I was in my aikido class, I had been completely distracted, enjoying it a lot (I recommend it, it's great fun!), when I suddenly remembered about my anxiety and DP and it all came back.

I lost the concentration for the rest of the class and it was hard for me to pay attention to the sensei. The difference in my mental state was staggering.

I was bummed out that I didn't enjoy the rest of the class so much but it was a very exciting breakthrough, for the first time I had seen the big effect that thinking about DP has in my mind.

So now I'm no longer worried about confusion, disorientation etc. I know for sure it's just anxiety and DP and as I get better it's another sympton that will go away.


----------



## Jabato (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry I posted this in the wrong place, could someone move it to "in the road to recovery"?


----------

